# Trivial but nice



## Maryanne29 (Aug 12, 2014)

Since having my pump a bonus has been a huge improvement in my skin (face). No more niggly little bumps or discolouration and it seems softer and smoother - a huge bonus at my age. I am assuming the better BG control is responsible for this. If so a very good reason to keep tight control , IMO anyway.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 12, 2014)

bonus love good blood sugars and nice skin what more could you ask for


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 12, 2014)

Pleased 4u !  Pumps are good !  Well done


----------



## AJLang (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm really pleased for you


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2014)

Good Nice storeys are ACE


----------

